

Elegant know the compatibility of HTML5/CSS3(Can I Use offline plugin) - leecade
https://github.com/leecade/caniuse_local
![screen](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;camo.githubusercontent.com&#x2F;b1fe4e870b932ac67d4a37fa45a204d8d1dc99ec&#x2F;687474703a2f2f646c2e6f6f78782e6f72672f6f75747075742d6d696e692e676966)<p>Watch video:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;92709999<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Lpe_R35nvk8<p>Project url:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;leecade&#x2F;caniuse_local<p>Installation:<p>With Sublime Package Control:
Run “Package Control: Install Package” command, find and install caniuse_local. Restart Sublime editor (if required)<p>Manually:
Download the lastest releases into your packages folder (find &quot;Browse Packages&quot; menu item to open this folder) Restart Sublime editor (if required)
======
leecade
![screen]([https://camo.githubusercontent.com/b1fe4e870b932ac67d4a37fa4...](https://camo.githubusercontent.com/b1fe4e870b932ac67d4a37fa45a204d8d1dc99ec/687474703a2f2f646c2e6f6f78782e6f72672f6f75747075742d6d696e692e676966))

Watch video:

[https://vimeo.com/92709999](https://vimeo.com/92709999)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lpe_R35nvk8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lpe_R35nvk8)

